# 2015 F-250 Powerstroke 6.7 mileage?



## achiro

Checking around the internet I'm finding claims of 8 and up to 20mpg from stock F-250s. Anyone have enough experience in one to give real world numbers?


----------



## Terry Marshall

I have a 2015 F350 with 6.7. It now has over 13,000 miles once it hit 12,000 the fuel MPG improved to just under 16 uptil then it was around 12. All this with out load and running city and highway mix. The most efficient seems to be when you're running about 1800 RPM, 70-75 MPH.


----------



## dwhite

2015 F-250 4x4 model
I average 15 to 16.5 in city driving. Highway I have been getting 18.5 to 19.5, in the 70 to 80 MPH range. It will go down to 17 or so when the DEF kicks in but it will then climb back up after driving more. I got 10.7 mpg pulling my 36 foot 5th wheel. Got 8.4 in a dodge pulling 18 foot lowboy with a Polaris Ranger on it. Wasn't very happy with Dodge at all. 
In my 2013 F-250 I got about a mpg less on everything than what I am getting now. My dad is getting about a mpg less in his 2015 as well. My buddy is getting about a a mpg more than me. Guess it all depends on the truck and people's driving habits.


----------



## freezeland

I can't tell you the fuel economy for a newer F-250 Power Stroke, but I can tell you my 2007 F-250 Power Stroke gets 20mpg if not better at times. I love that motor.


----------



## Buck Mann

I have 16,000 miles on mine. Average 15.5 mpg. My 2004 averaged 19 mpg. I really like the truck so far. According to the diesel mechanic that I use, Ford finally got it right on this engine.

Buck


----------



## BigKahuna13

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but wasn't the 6.3 power stroke the motor with all of the issues?


----------



## dorkweed

Are all you's guys "hand-calculating mileage?????? Or are you going by what your display/lie-O-meter is telling you????? Everyone I know with the 6.7 Ford is telling me the mileage sucks big time!!! Just saying.


----------



## JoeOverby

BigKahuna13 said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but wasn't the 6.3 power stroke the motor with all of the issues?


No that was the 6.0 liter. I had 2. I had zero problems out of either...till my last one gave it up in my driveway...no warning...conversly, my 7.3 is rock solid at 265k. My neighbor has a 2015 250...hand calculating his mpg he says he's getting 16.5. The "lie-o-meter" says 10 mpg.


----------



## John Robinson

I have a 2011 f-250 power stroke that I only use for road trips. I live in the mountain west but travel as far as California and Texas. My mileage varies widely depending on how fast I drive. If I keep it 60-65 I can get 20+, cruise at 70-80 and it drops to 18. If I tow my trailer it's 9-12 mpg. I have just over 60,000 miles on the odometer.


----------



## Selous

With a good amount of city driving, my 2014 gets 16 mpg on average.


----------



## DKR

I have a 2012 with almost 100K on it. Right now I have a 3Hole Topper/Slide in, it fits outside the bed so it's a big wind drag. Before I switched to the larger 3 hole I was getting in the mid 16's now with the bigger 3 hole I'm getting in the mid 15's on average. 

Pulling a 10,000 lb travel trailer I get between 10 and 12 depending elevation and wind.


----------



## Tom. P.

2011 f250 4x4 with 90,000 miles with the power stroke 6.7. Long trip last weekend saw 20.3 mpg. That's driving 75-80 mph. That's figuring the old fashioned way and the on board computer showed identical mileage.


----------



## mizzippi jb

2011 with 120k miles. I pull a skid steer just about every day somewhere to a job. My driving without the skid steer Is about 50/50 highway and in town driving. "Lie-o-meter" says 14.9-15 mph. I checked it on the highway a couple times on road trips and it was saying 18 or just a tad better.


----------



## BigKahuna13

JoeOverby said:


> No that was the 6.0 liter. I had 2. I had zero problems out of either...till my last one gave it up in my driveway...no warning...conversly, my 7.3 is rock solid at 265k. My neighbor has a 2015 250...hand calculating his mpg he says he's getting 16.5. The "lie-o-meter" says 10 mpg.


Was buying a truck last summer and stayed away from all of the 6 liters because I wasn't sure which would last longer and I do not know of any god diesel mechanics by me. 265K is a ton of milage!!!! Problem in northern climate is that the body rots out before the engine fails, with all the salt on the roads.


----------



## freezeland

BigKahuna13 said:


> Was buying a truck last summer and stayed away from all of the 6 liters because I wasn't sure which would last longer and I do not know of any god diesel mechanics by me. 265K is a ton of milage!!!! Problem in northern climate is that the body rots out before the engine fails, with all the salt on the roads.


I have had 75,000 trouble free engine miles in a 2007 F-250 with the 6.0. It was the last model year that the 6.0 was offered. I assume all the bugs were sorted out by then. Corrosion has been another story though. Backing plates on the rear. Front calipers, rear bumper etc. Ford motor company needs to rethink their ancillary part suppliers else get rid of that built ford tough moto. The vehicle will fall apart before the motor does.


----------



## LGH

2012 f250 combined hwy and city i average 16.5. Truck says 17.5. As someone else said your milage does fall off when regenerating. I like the truck better than the 2002 i had.


----------



## thebigcat

2015 F-250 CCSB with 16k miles and I haven't re-set trip B since new. It's 15.4 with 70/30 highway to city driving. 

I do better MPG-wise without using the cruise control. Last 100 miles on flat roads at speeds between 60-70 I got 18.5 mpg.

Headwind will kill this truck's MPG. I drove across South Dakota into a strong headwind at 80 mph and got around 13 mpg.


----------



## Kona dawg

I have a 2015 F250 4x4 off road and I get 16.9. I have 47,xxx and drive about 800-1000 miles a week.


----------



## JDogger

If you can buy a 2014 or 2015 F250-350 6.7, the mileage is the least of your worries. You can afford the fuel. J'know?? JD


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

My 2001 F-250 with 306,000 miles gets from one station to the next for which I'm thankful. MPG doesn't make any difference. Nothing I can do about it.


----------



## John Robinson

M&K's Retrievers said:


> My 2001 F-250 with 306,000 miles gets from one station to the next for which I'm thankful. MPG doesn't make any difference. Nothing I can do about it.


I still use my 99 F250 7.3 Liter as my daily driver. 318,000 miles original automatic tranny and engine. I love that truck. That said, my 2011 6.7 is quieter, more powerful, better mileage and a nicer truck in everyway.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

John Robinson said:


> I still use my 99 F250 7.3 Liter as my daily driver. 318,000 miles original automatic tranny and engine. I love that truck. That said, my 2011 6.7 is quieter, more powerful, better mileage and a nicer truck in everyway.


Is the drivers seat falling apart and does it have the aroma of wet dogs?


----------



## Danny Castro

I have a 2014 F250 FX4 and I get 18 mpg on hwy empty, and 14.5 mpg pulling 4 hole deerskin utv hauler. Love the truck


----------



## John Robinson

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Is the drivers seat falling apart and does it have the aroma of wet dogs?


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Terry Marshall

You know what they say: if you you ask about mileage you definitely can't afford the truck. It is what is is and we can't change it, I have a Platinum and I enjoy the seats, the Back -Up Camera, The back up alarms Plus the tail gate assist. If you buy a vehicle based on MPG and deisel goes to $5 in a year you're srewed.
Same thing with a PUP think it thru


----------



## freezeland

Terry Marshall said:


> You know what they say: if you you ask about mileage you definitely can't afford the truck. It is what is is and we can't change it, I have a Platinum and I enjoy the seats, the Back -Up Camera, The back up alarms Plus the tail gate assist. If you buy a vehicle based on MPG and deisel goes to $5 in a year you're srewed.
> Same thing with a PUP think it thru


if the truck is being purchased for business then it's operating cost, including mpg, should be a consideration to base your decision on.


----------



## dustboy

Hello everyone,
I have a 2015 f250 fx4 with a 6.7 Diesel engine. It has about 14k miles on it. When I first drove it I was getting 14 in town and 17 highway going 75-80 going cross country. I had great mileage for the first couple of weeks. vehicletreat Then I started to get 14 mpg driving highway going 65-70 and getting 12 in town. I have even deliberately tried to drive cautiously trying to get the best mpg I can and it's just not happening. Everyone I talk to says they are getting around 15 in town and high teens to 20s highway. I took it to two different dealers and they say nothing is wrong and that everything is fine. Is anyone else having this problem or know what might be going on. Something has to be going wrong. Please help.
Thanks


----------

